# Auf was spezialisieren?



## JulianTop (26. Nov 2011)

Habe jetzt schon eine Weile nebenberuflich programmiert. Angefangen hat das mit dem Schreiben von Programmen in C# und C++. Als ich die Grundlagen und das OOP drauf hatte, habe ich dann mit den Internetsprachen begonnen. X/HTML, CSS, PHP, MySQL/i und jetzt bin ich an JavaScript dran. Das wissen setze ich an einer Homepage praktisch um, damit ich bei Bewerbungen eine Referenz habe.

Nun habe ich mir einen guten Überblick verschafft und ich bin kurz davor mich auf irgend was zu spezialisieren. Ich wohne in der Nähe von Hannover und bin nicht Umzugsbereit, wozu ratet ihr mir? Bei den Internetsprachen bleiben oder wieder zur Softwareentwicklung gehen? Spaß macht mir beides.

Um das besser abzuschätzen interessiert mich, ob Programmierer, die für eine Firma tätig sind, eher direkt bei der Firma vor Ort arbeiten oder im Homeoffice arbeiten und unterscheidet sich da der Anteil deutlich zwischen Internetsprachen Programmierern und Programmierern die Software programmieren ( C++, Java, etc.)?

Wie sieht es da im Moment im Stellenmarkt aus, hinsichtlich Anzahl der Stellen und Verdienstmöglichkeiten? Sprich gibt es deutlich mehr Stellen für Internetsprachen, eher Softwaresprachen oder nimmt sich das nicht viel? Und wo verdient man besser?


----------



## The_S (28. Nov 2011)

JulianTop hat gesagt.:


> Habe jetzt schon eine Weile nebenberuflich programmiert. Angefangen hat das mit dem Schreiben von Programmen in C# und C++. Als ich die Grundlagen und das OOP drauf hatte, habe ich dann mit den Internetsprachen begonnen. X/HTML, CSS, PHP, MySQL/i und jetzt bin ich an JavaScript dran. Das wissen setze ich an einer Homepage praktisch um, damit ich bei Bewerbungen eine Referenz habe.



Ohne Ausbildung und nur mit ein bisschen nebenberuflich programmieren ist es nicht einfach in der Branche Fuß zu fassen.




JulianTop hat gesagt.:


> Nun habe ich mir einen guten Überblick verschafft und ich bin kurz davor mich auf irgend was zu spezialisieren. Ich wohne in der Nähe von Hannover und bin nicht Umzugsbereit, wozu ratet ihr mir? Bei den Internetsprachen bleiben oder wieder zur Softwareentwicklung gehen? Spaß macht mir beides.



"Internetsprachen" ist genauso programmieren und Software entwickeln. Es gibt wohl viele Stellenangebote für Java und PHP und einige für C#. Ansonsten natürlich noch SAP, aber das sich privat beibringen ist teuer.



JulianTop hat gesagt.:


> Um das besser abzuschätzen interessiert mich, ob Programmierer, die für eine Firma tätig sind, eher direkt bei der Firma vor Ort arbeiten oder im Homeoffice arbeiten und unterscheidet sich da der Anteil deutlich zwischen Internetsprachen Programmierern und Programmierern die Software programmieren ( C++, Java, etc.)?



Es gibt keine Unterscheidung zwischen "Mit Internetsprachen programmieren" und "Software programmieren". Mit Java kannst du bspw. beides. Mit HTML5, CSS und JavaScript kann man auch gut Offline-Programme schreiben, die im Browser laufen (oder als App auf nem mobilen Endgerät), ... Und Software, die auf einem Server läuft, ist trotzdem noch Software.

Es gibt sowohl Home Office, Büroarbeit, Arbeit direkt beim Kunden und Mischungen zwischen zwei oder allen drei Bereichen. Kommt immer auf die Firma und die Branche an.




JulianTop hat gesagt.:


> Wie sieht es da im Moment im Stellenmarkt aus, hinsichtlich Anzahl der Stellen und Verdienstmöglichkeiten? Sprich gibt es deutlich mehr Stellen für Internetsprachen, eher Softwaresprachen oder nimmt sich das nicht viel? Und wo verdient man besser?



Stellenanzeigen kannst du sicherlich noch selbst suchen, oder  ? Ansonsten hast du wohl mit SAP, C(#/++), Java und PHP gute Chancen. Aber noch einmal: Ohne IT-Ausbildung (Fachinformatiker AE oder Sys, IT-Systemkaufmann, Informatikkaufmann, staatlich geprüfter IT irgendwas, einem Studium in diesem Bereich (Informatik, Wirtschaftsinformatik, ...) oder vergleichbarem) wirst du nur schwer einen Job bekommen. Und wenn dann eher weniger einen gut bezahlen.


----------



## Noctarius (28. Nov 2011)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Ohne Ausbildung und nur mit ein bisschen nebenberuflich programmieren ist es nicht einfach in der Branche Fuß zu fassen.



Stimmt  Kann ich halt aus persönlicher Erfahrung bestätigen und bei mir war es nicht nur ein bisschen


----------

